# Nissan graduate program and financing



## ritesshb (Mar 23, 2013)

My wife is a student and we are buying a Rogue under the graduate program. We would both be on the Title. Is it necessary that only she can be on the NMAC loan? Or Can I be on the loan? I am asking because my credit is better than hers and my credit union has approved me for 60 months at 1.8%. The dealer says that she has to be on the loan, I cannot. Is that true? The interest rate he is giving her is 3.85%. Is there any way I can check at what rate is NMAC approving her and how much markup has dealer added on top of the best interest rate that NMAC gave? 

The dealer also claims that he is giving $600 off because of the graduate program. Not sure if that's right either.

Thanks for your help


----------

